# Mit dem Applet das DOM manipulieren?



## dirty-mg (27. Feb 2009)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich bette in meine Seite ein Applet ein. Dieses Applet lädt Daten aus dem Internet nach und soll diese in einen DIV-Container meiner Seite schreiben. Wie kann ich aus dem Applet auf das DOM und meinen DIV-Container zugreifen?

mfg
Marcus


----------



## Ebenius (27. Feb 2009)

Auf das bereits vorhandene Dokument im Browser kann ein Applet gar nicht zugreifen.

Ebenius


----------



## Fancy (27. Feb 2009)

Moin,

mit Umweg über JavaScript sollte das eigentlich machbar sein, z.B.: Applet - JavaScript – HTML form, bis zum DOM und DIV ist es dann nicht mehr weit.

Ein alternatives Stichwort wäre noch netscape.javascript.JSObject (geht wohl ihmo auch mit dem IE).

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## mvitz (27. Feb 2009)

Fancy hat gesagt.:


> Ein alternatives Stichwort wäre noch netscape.javascript.JSObject (geht wohl ihmo auch mit dem IE).



Das sollte imho nur die absoulte Notlösung sein! Klingt schon verdammt plattformabhängig und sollte vermieden werden!


----------

